# Non-"crunchy" mascara



## MACaholic76 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love mascara. Ok, I'm a mascara ho. There I said it.  
After testing out tons and tons of mascaras, I finally figured out what I like.  I find most formulas leave my lashes hard and crunchy.  I love dramatic, crazy looking lashes, but I dont like that crunchy hard feeling.  
One of them is L'oreal Lash Architect - love what it does, but makes my lashes hard.  Same thing with MAC Zoomlash.
Do any of you guys have a favorite mascara that makes your lashes lush, with tons of volume, drama and all that, but doesnt make them crunchy? I'd love to hear your recs so I can...buy more mascara! 
Thanks!


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2007)

maybeline xxl intense mascara!! love it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 26, 2007)

L'oreal Voluminous Mascara...doesn't seem crunch to me & it's my favorite...so is Lancome Hypnose!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_L'oreal Voluminous Mascara...doesn't seem crunch to me & it's my favorite...so is Lancome Hypnose!_

 
Oh, yes! This is one of my favorites also.  But I like the Carbon Black best! I guess I'm just looking to cheat. Hhehehe.  I bought the Hypnose but never even tried it and ended up returning it.  Do you find the Hypnose similar to any other L'oreal mascaras?


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_maybeline xxl intense mascara!! love it!_

 
Is this the one with the primer? One of my sisters swears by this!


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Oh, yes! This is one of my favorites also.  But I like the Carbon Black best! I guess I'm just looking to cheat. Hhehehe.  I bought the Hypnose but never even tried it and ended up returning it.  Do you find the Hypnose similar to any other L'oreal mascaras?_

 
I think it would be most similar to Carbon Black Voluminous (my favorite as well).  It's really lengthening and volumizing.  I also really like Too Faced Lash Injection, but I really want to try Dior Show...I've heard a lot of good things about it


----------



## nunu (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Is this the one with the primer? One of my sisters swears by this!_

 
yes it is the one with the primer. i don't use the primer though i just use the mascara itself. Not crunchy at all! it leaves my lashes soft and smooth! love it


----------



## SweetCheeks (Oct 27, 2007)

I swear by Diorshow Mascara and nothing else now - it is my LOVE. I am also a mascara fanatic and nothing tops this stuff - apply very little and it goes a LONG way, doesn't make your lashes hard, in fact I have it on now and I am feeling my eyelashes and they feel feathery to me ... you can apply lots and it quickly goes to major dramatic too, and with that look may feel harder.


----------



## masad (Oct 27, 2007)

maybeline xxl intense mascara and L'oreal Volume Shocking Mascara


----------



## Kiseki (Oct 27, 2007)

I love Lash Queen Mascara, but if you over-apply it might stiffen them up a bit, however it's my HG for dramatic, that and Yves Saint-Laurent Les Faux Cils.


----------



## COBI (Oct 27, 2007)

I don't know if it's crunchy or not; I've never had that feeling, but my HG mascara is Kiss Me by Blinc.  I originally got it at a micro-pigmentation office (perm. cosmetics), but it is available at Sephora.  

It creates little tubes that surround your lashes, and last through everything (tears, sweat, etc).  I don't know how it works, but I swear by it.  I have a tray full of MAC mascara's that I rarely use.


----------



## thenovice (Oct 27, 2007)

Loreal Double Extend

Goes on like a gel, never crunchy, but silky smooth instead.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 27, 2007)

*~*Diorshow Unlimited & MAC Plush Lash are a couple of my faves...I hate crunchy lashes too!!!*~*


----------



## archangeli (Oct 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_I don't know if it's crunchy or not; I've never had that feeling, but my HG mascara is Kiss Me by Blinc.  I originally got it at a micro-pigmentation office (perm. cosmetics), but it is available at Sephora.  

It creates little tubes that surround your lashes, and last through everything (tears, sweat, etc).  I don't know how it works, but I swear by it.  I have a tray full of MAC mascara's that I rarely use._

 
Kiss Me *was* my HG mascara until I discovered Imju's Fiberwig (you can get it at Sephora, but I just pick mine up in Hong Kong because it's cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

It has beeswax in it which keeps the "lash tubes" from getting "crunchy" and it layers on itself a lot better than Kiss Me does.

I love DiorShow but I can't wear it for more than 6 hours because the natural oils from my eyelids break it down and I end up with horrible raccoon eyes. Even with UDPP on my lids this happens, so I save DiorShow for nights out, when I know I'll be home soon enough to take it off! LOL


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 27, 2007)

I do like Maybelline XXl,but when I want my lashes to look long and really soft,like they were extensions that were long without looking like they were mascara's I use Estee Lauder's brand. I have used a number of there different brands and they never are clumpy or stiff. That's one really excellent product they have going is their mascaras.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, so due to the overwhelming response suggesting Maybelline XXL I went and got it today.  
I used it a long time ago but can't really remember how I felt about it.  
Funny thing is my MAC manager went with me to Target and she could not understand why in the world I was so excited about a Maybelline mascara.  Pfff...if she only knew.


----------



## msmack (Oct 28, 2007)

hmmmm... I can't believe no one has mentioned Maybelline Full n' Soft? I love it! I also like L'Oreal Voluminous. I always have a tube of each. Never experienced any crunchiness. lol


----------



## .k. (Oct 28, 2007)

how about clinque's high impact mascara?


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.k.* 

 
_how about clinque's high impact mascara?_

 
I used this one and I am not sure what it was that didnt work - the formula or the brush.  Basically I looked like I had 3 eyelashes...3 big thick lashes.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_hmmmm... I can't believe no one has mentioned Maybelline Full n' Soft? I love it! I also like L'Oreal Voluminous. I always have a tube of each. Never experienced any crunchiness. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I tried this and think the problem I had is that it did not deliver the dramatic lashes I like.


----------



## Mac_Mocha (Oct 28, 2007)

I really like Dior's  Diorshow...it has worked well for me and I am pretty picky with mascara


----------



## XShear (Oct 28, 2007)

Covergirl Lash Exact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My new HG (but they are always changing)!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XShear* 

 
_Covergirl Lash Exact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My new HG (but they are always changing)!_

 
I tried the Volume Exact and I woke up with swollen eyes the next day so I'm a little hesitant to try the Lash Exact. 
PS. Glad you like Mata Hari!!! (from sweetcapri


----------



## nunu (Oct 28, 2007)

how did you find the maybeline xxl?? i love it! what did you think of it?


----------



## kimmy (Oct 29, 2007)

maybellinne intense xxl mascara and mac plushlash ftw!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I used this one and I am not sure what it was that didnt work - the formula or the brush.  Basically I looked like I had 3 eyelashes...3 big thick lashes._

 
My bad.  I was thinking of another clinique mascara...double something.


----------



## lethaldesign (Nov 1, 2007)

MAC Plushlash!! This is my new favorite... soft voluminum BLACKEST BLACK lashes that don't crunch or flake


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi, my name is Roshni and I am a Mascara Hoe.

Fresh Mascara- the formula is actually good for you lashes, makes them grow. If you really work on it, it can build up dramatically. It comes out like a glossy finish.

I just recently got L'oreal Voluminious after such great reviews. I have used it, but not really worked at it...I like it so far, didn't clump.

Rimmel Mascaras give that dramatic affect, but I admit it does crunch up if you put too much on.

I like the Plushlash for the daytime.

I like Hypnose mascara.

I like most Clinique mascaras.

Am I like the only person that thinks Diorshow is eh...I feel like it clumped up...I like the Unlimited Dior one better....the wand is smaller so it is easier to work with and gives a very rick black look on the lashes.

I use the Shu Umera eyelash curler and it works wonders, curls like 90 degrees up. 

Hmm, that is all I can think of right now...but I know I have tried SO many more... I will get back if I remember anything else!


----------



## belldandy13 (Nov 1, 2007)

i LOVE diorshow mascara...the waterproof one doesn't get clumpy like the regular one does after a while.  it smells great and gives my lashes volume & length which i totally need!  and it leaves your lashes soft totally not crunchy!


----------



## contrabassoon (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh, man!! I absolutely hate it when my eyelashes feel stiff! Plushlash Mascara is nice because it makes my eyelashes look great without turning them into stone. Also Big Tease mascara from Bare Esenctuals worked great.


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 3, 2007)

Bourjois Maxi-fringe is really amazing, it makes your lashes very thick & long but it doens't have much of a 'texture', it finely coats your lashes so they still remain soft...


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ndn-ista* 

 
_Hi, my name is Roshni and I am a Mascara Hoe.

Fresh Mascara- the formula is actually good for you lashes, makes them grow. If you really work on it, it can build up dramatically. It comes out like a glossy finish.

I just recently got L'oreal Voluminious after such great reviews. I have used it, but not really worked at it...I like it so far, didn't clump.

Rimmel Mascaras give that dramatic affect, but I admit it does crunch up if you put too much on.

I like the Plushlash for the daytime.

I like Hypnose mascara.

I like most Clinique mascaras.

Am I like the only person that thinks Diorshow is eh...I feel like it clumped up...I like the Unlimited Dior one better....the wand is smaller so it is easier to work with and gives a very rick black look on the lashes.

I use the Shu Umera eyelash curler and it works wonders, curls like 90 degrees up. 

Hmm, that is all I can think of right now...but I know I have tried SO many more... I will get back if I remember anything else!_

 
Hiiii Roshni!  Thanks for the info.  I've had the Fresh one on my Sephora cart along with Diorshow for maaaaaad long.  
No, you are not the only one that thinks Diorshow is "meh".  I actually did purchase it and ended up returning it cuz it didnt really do anything for my lashes and that brush was soo ginormous that I felt I was going to poke my eye out every time I used it!
Rimmel = crunchy on me.


----------



## xiahe (Nov 4, 2007)

maybelline full 'n soft!  if you want something not as dramatic then cover girl volumeexact or l'oreal telescopic mascaras are very nice, too!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Nov 4, 2007)

My fav is Prescriptive False Lash.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 6, 2007)

I went back to using L'oreal Voluminous and I have declared it as my HG again. LOL.  
I still need to try Full n Soft again though!


----------



## jenii (Nov 6, 2007)

It depends. If you don't have any issues with the curl staying put, then Diorshow. Otherwise, I've had good luck so far with Lancome's Courbe Virtuose mascara.

I know how you feel, I hate crispy lashes.


----------



## ndn-ista (Nov 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I went back to using L'oreal Voluminous and I have declared it as my HG again. LOL. 
I still need to try Full n Soft again though!_

 

Hey girl! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tell me how the Full n' Soft works out for you! I have heard great reviews with that also. Gawd, all the money I would have saved trying all these different mascaras, and then going back to the first one I ever used!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 12, 2007)

I found another one!!! Lancome Definicils is not crunchy and gives nice, comfy long lashes!


----------



## xiahe (Nov 17, 2007)

maybelline full 'n soft!!!!

i HATED L'Oreal's voluminous LOL


----------



## MACaholic76 (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_maybelline full 'n soft!!!!

i HATED L'Oreal's voluminous LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I need to pick up Full n Soft!!!  You know, I hate and love Voluminous.  The Carbon Black is muuuch better than the original formula though.


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 20, 2007)

Too Faced Lash Injection.. love it!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Dec 2, 2007)

UPDATE: Picked up Full n Soft and it replaced my Voluminous in like 2 seconds flat.  I love it!!! I immediately posted a review on MUA.  
The great thing about this is that worn alone it gives soft, yet defined and full lashes, but this is also great worn in combination with other mascaras.  
HG material.


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 5, 2007)

I love my YSL Faux Cils non-waterproof. I liked MAC's plushlash too but it got too clumpy.


----------

